

More than 31,000 scientists sign petition denying man-made global warming - 1gor
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/2053842/Scientists-sign-petition-denying-man-made-global-warming.html

======
raphman
According to to the petition's website [1], of the 31,000 'scientists' (they
seem to define this very broadly, most do not have PhD) only 39 are actually
climatologists.

[1] <http://www.petitionproject.org/qualifications_of_signers.php>

